# Best Patchouli FO



## soapymartin (May 12, 2011)

Hello!  I am looking for a fragrance oil substitute for the essential oil.  I can no longer afford the eo!   Thanks so much!


----------



## KathyB (May 13, 2011)

I love the Patchouli from Aroma Haven!  They have a patchouli blend, but I haven't tried that one.  Now this patchouli isn't a match for the EO, and people who normally don't like patchouli love it.  It is a smoother version, I believe, of the EO.  The only other patchouli I have tried is the patchouli honey from Elements Bath & Body.  I don't think it smells that much like patchouli, but it is a nice fragrance.  HTH


----------



## newbie (May 13, 2011)

I think Peak's Patchouli Patchouli is pretty good. WSP's has a pretty strong dirt note in it, but some people feels that makes it closer to real patchouli. I find it too much, myself. If you can get your hands on any of Southern Soapers Trippy Hippy, it's worth it. That's the one I have found to smell the most like patchouli EO (at least the kind I have), but of course they switched over to a more wholesale, huge quantity approach. Nature's Garden must have a patch FO, but I don't have it- they are having a sale from May 21-24 with 5% off and they are planning to raise their prices in June, so might be a time to try theirs. I believe their promo code for that sale is YEAHSALE.


----------



## soapymartin (May 16, 2011)

*thanks*

I appreciate your input!


----------



## judymoody (May 16, 2011)

I have read that moonworks makes an excellent patchouli FO but I haven't soaped it personally and it is currently OOS.  Good luck; I'd be interested in your results.  Patch has gotten expensive!  I bought a lb. back in January for about $35 and now I'm SO happy I did.


----------



## SideDoorSoaps (May 17, 2011)

judymoody said:
			
		

> I have read that moonworks makes an excellent patchouli FO but I haven't soaped it personally and it is currently OOS.  Good luck; I'd be interested in your results.  Patch has gotten expensive!  I bought a lb. back in January for about $35 and now I'm SO happy I did.



I was just checking for prices of patchouli and I can't believe how expensive it has gotten! I'm down to my last few grams that I can make a batch of lotion with. Hopefully, my patchouli soaps will last awhile before we need to make another batch. I don't want to use FO!


----------



## tomara (May 17, 2011)

I love Peak's Patchouli Patchouli!!


----------



## newbie (May 17, 2011)

I haven't smelled it but Southern Soapers has their Truly Patchouli on sale as they close out. I tried 8 ounces for about $12- just ordered today. WE'll see- hope it's decent!


----------



## Candybee (May 22, 2011)

Another vote for Moonworks Patchouli. She also used to sell the Honey Patchouli that went to Elements after she started Moonworks. I have to say that the Honey Patchouli is my #1 selling scent in soap and candles.


----------

